# Passed My CFAT :)



## DanielScott (7 Sep 2007)

Well I just passed my aptitude test Sept 4 2007 now I go for my interview and Medical on Sept 17 2007. I was wondering how fast the proccess will go now? ??? :cdnsalute:


----------



## NJL (7 Sep 2007)

do some reading on this site.. check the recruiting sub forms.. alot of different variables (trade/applicants merits/etc) can affect the time it takes.. keep in contact w/ your CFRC.


----------



## 18-and-ready (7 Sep 2007)

Exactly what NJL said lots of things can and slow you down keep up with whats going on in the recruitment office and just get yourself ready physically


----------



## DanielScott (8 Sep 2007)

Im joining Infantry so I'm Not to sure how long it will take? :-\


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Sep 2007)

No-one can predict exactly how long it will, take, not even the recruiters.  There are too many variable, everything from the service's requirements to how many people are waiting for "the call" and exactly where they all landed once on the merit list for your particular trade.  You just have to be patient and wait.  As already mentioned, stay in touch with the CFRC, let them know if anything changes and keep asking (every other week or so) if they have heard anything.


----------



## DanielScott (8 Sep 2007)

Thanks for the information


----------



## Hedgehog18 (8 Sep 2007)

Congrats on passing the CFAT i have my interview Monday, and Medical on the 18th maybe will see each other at basic they told me mid Oct. I'm going infantry to.


----------



## aaronrogers (8 Sep 2007)

Good Job! I just passed my cfat on the 5th and have my medical booked for the 18th, hopefully the interview will follow shortly after that.


----------



## DanielScott (8 Sep 2007)

Thanks


----------



## sharp_85 (8 Sep 2007)

Hopefully I'll see you guys there, I'm going for Infantry too.  I had my CFAT, interview and medical just before September.  Had to get another medical form filled out though so they said that I'd probably get in about Mid-October.  Just waiting for my final call for confirmation.


----------



## DanielScott (8 Sep 2007)

Nice where you from?


----------



## Hedgehog18 (8 Sep 2007)

I'm from toronto if anyone wants to grab a beer before we depart   :cheers: they said mid-oct for me too but fingers crossed on oct 1st


----------



## DanielScott (8 Sep 2007)

:cheers:  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Hedgehog18 (8 Sep 2007)

ur from t.dot ?


----------



## sharp_85 (8 Sep 2007)

I"m from Alberta, about a half hour north of Red Deer.


----------



## DanielScott (8 Sep 2007)

No from BC


----------



## Hedgehog18 (8 Sep 2007)

I guess the beer will have to wait lol hope to see you all in october


----------



## Doom (22 Oct 2007)

hah dont expect to see me buddy  i just did my CFAT last thursday. so from the looks of things january/feb... winter bmq im told. and i live in GTA


----------



## Hedgehog18 (22 Oct 2007)

shitty well ill still see you there didn't make it to Oct bmq either Nov 12th is my course


----------



## DanielScott (23 Oct 2007)

Where did you say you were going ( base )?


----------



## JBoyd (27 Oct 2007)

I have searched many CFAT threads for an answer to my question, i have not been able to find it so i am sorry if it has been answered i just could not find it within the pages and pages of posts. with that being said...

I understand that knowing long division is essential as they do not allow you the use of a calculator, however do they require that you show your work? Personally i do alot of my work in my head, or with illegible scribblings, and showing my work was always an issue way back in highschool.


----------



## Gardiners1 (27 Oct 2007)

I'm the same way.  I just wrote my CFAT on Thursday and I do alot of my math in my head as well so my scrap paper only had a few scribblings on it that didn't really mean much to anyone except me.


----------



## JBoyd (27 Oct 2007)

Thank you for your quick response. and really? very nice, that is a big relief. I am trying to recover alot of the info i learned in highschool (it was about 6-7 years ago since i took grade 12)  i was always good at math. I took the 3 short tests on military.com and didnt do to badly but it showed my what i need to work on. mostly, reading fully and not answering so quickly, i got most of what i got wrong due to misinterpreting the question.


----------



## Gardiners1 (27 Oct 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Thank you for your quick response. and really? very nice, that is a big relief. I am trying to recover alot of the info i learned in highschool (it was about 6-7 years ago since i took grade 12)  i was always good at math. I took the 3 short tests on military.com and didnt do to badly but it showed my what i need to work on. mostly, reading fully and not answering so quickly, i got most of what i got wrong due to misinterpreting the question.



Don't be relieved quite yet.  I still don't know how I did.  My interview and medical is next week so I am sure i'll find out then.  I guess I just didn't want you to think you were the only one that worked out problems that way.


----------



## JBoyd (27 Oct 2007)

Gardiners1 said:
			
		

> Don't be relieved quite yet.  I still don't know how I did.  My interview and medical is next week so I am sure i'll find out then.  I guess I just didn't want you to think you were the only one that worked out problems that way.



 understandable, i am relieved that i will not be required to show my written work, i am fairly confident in my abilities. My testing is on the 27th of Nov. along with my interview and MT.  I wish you the best of luck on yours and i hope the scores you got on your CFAT will be high enough for your first choice


----------



## DanielScott (28 Oct 2007)

The scrap paper you do your work on they dont look at, and Your interview and medical means you passed. Its Kinda of strange my process when quick only took 2 months i got swore in on Oct 17/07


----------



## Gardiners1 (28 Oct 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> understandable, i am relieved that i will not be required to show my written work, i am fairly confident in my abilities. My testing is on the 27th of Nov. along with my interview and MT.  I wish you the best of luck on yours and i hope the scores you got on your CFAT will be high enough for your first choice



Thanks.  Good luck to you too bud.


----------



## JAWS228 (13 Nov 2007)

Just took my CFAT this morning. And I guess it all depends on which recruiting center you go to because from what I'm reading here, they all seem to do it differently.  The recruiter who was giving us the test came up to us right after we finished writing it and either gave us a conditional offer of employment right then and there or said that we could schedule a rewrite (fortunately I passed because he made me a COE).   It still bugs me though that I can't see my score....I know it enough and it doesn't really matter anymore but it would still be nice to know.  Anyways, congratulations to the posters below who succeeded in getting the scores they needed to get into their trades, and to those who still need to take it, wish you all the best!!!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Nov 2007)

14/15 verbal
10/15 spatial
17/30 math


----------



## JAWS228 (14 Nov 2007)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> 14/15 verbal
> 10/15 spatial
> 17/30 math



So LWQ, question: how did you find that out?  Do they give you access to them later in your career or something like that?
Just curious.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Nov 2007)

Ah special secret.


----------



## crawdaddy (14 Nov 2007)

Wow i did all of my test in one day.

but then again i waited 3 months for my medical to get oked!

good luck to ya guys and heres a little advice DON'T FREAK OUT ABOUT THE CFAT  :crybaby:. get a good night sleep and you will be fine.

and if your a guy, DON'T HAVE SEX WITH OR BY YOUR SELF BEFOR YOU TAKE THE MEDICAL TEST. 

because seaman have alot of protien in it, and you will have to pee in a cup and chances are you will be peeing out seaman. laugh all you want i had to see my doctor because of protien in my urine and i had to take another urinalist test witch i was fine, my doctor said it was seaman in my urine from the following night   and it delayed my applacation for a week 1/2 longer. anyways that my 2cents


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (14 Nov 2007)

crawdaddy said:
			
		

> Wow i did all of my test in one day.
> 
> but then again i waited 3 months for my medical to get oked!
> 
> good luck to ya guys and heres a little advice



And that is...... ???


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (14 Nov 2007)

> and heres a little advice DON'T FREAK OUT ABOUT THE CFAT  . get a good night sleep and you will be fine.
> 
> and if your a guy, DON'T HAVE SEX WITH OR BY YOUR SELF BEFOR YOU TAKE THE MEDICAL TEST.
> 
> because seaman have alot of protien in it, and you will have to pee in a cup and chances are you will be peeing out seaman. laugh all you want i had to see my doctor because of protien in my urine and i had to take another urinalist test witch i was fine, my doctor said it was seaman in my urine from the following night   and it delayed my applacation for a week 1/2 longer. anyways that my 2cents



  :rofl: Well, he fixed his post but I'm sorry I asked. So crawdaddy which was it; with someone else or...


----------



## kincanucks (14 Nov 2007)

_because seaman have alot of protien in it_

You know this for a fact? Did you ask a seaman if he ate a lot of meat?  Perhaps you meant semen.

HH


----------



## crawdaddy (14 Nov 2007)

ya sorry when i wrote my reply its was 6am,

It was with someone  ;D

i should have thought about what i said but i was so tired.  :boring:

ya but its true your sprem has protien. i was delayed during my recruiting process but it was all my fault thoe,
 anyways guys i have to go and see what my regiment is doing to night. they won't let me martch because im not sworn in yet but im going to watch.


----------



## Rayman (16 Nov 2007)

Here then. Something for the night before your medical(s) 

http://www.addictinggames.com/monkey.html


----------



## LoKe (17 Nov 2007)

I went in for the CFAT on the 14th.  The test was longer than I expected, and surprisingly more difficult than I could have imagined.  However, I was told immediately afterwards that I qualified for any position in the Army, Navy and Air Force (with the exception of any college/university courses required).  I'm wondering...do they say this to everyone to fluff their ego a bit to get them more motivated to continue, or did I simply get that lucky?

My medical and interview are both scheduled for the 30th of this month, 11AM and 1PM respectively.  Is it a good sign that they're so close, or did they just happen to have some empty slots?

I was talking to someone who has been in the trade I'm interested in (Comm Rsc) for decades, and he said he checked with someone and they're still recruiting.  Do I already have a spot reserved, or does that come after the interview?

Also, and I doubt this can be answered, when should I be giving my two weeks notice at work?  And what happens if I'm broke when it comes time to buy all the stuff I'll need for my kit?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (17 Nov 2007)

If you don't qualify for a certain trade that your looking for they won't tell you the opposite.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (17 Nov 2007)

> Do I already have a spot reserved, or does that come after the interview?


No. You will hear "Well Bloggins, I find you suitable (or not) for a career in the CF". If you are suitable, you move on to the next stage which is usually waiting for the offer if everything else has been completed. You could also be merit listed (put on a waiting list); it depends.



> Also, and I doubt this can be answered, when should I be giving my two weeks notice at work?


 First, wait until you receive an offer. You have no idea when they are going to load you on course and it could be a while. So - wait until you sign the dotted line and are sworn in.



> And what happens if I'm broke when it comes time to buy all the stuff I'll need for my kit?


Money mart? No seriously, you shouldn't need too much for your kit except for some personal items which you may already own. Patience, you will receive a list of items that are required before you show up for Basic. 



> My medical and interview are both scheduled for the 30th of this month, 11AM and 1PM respectively.  Is it a good sign that they're so close, or did they just happen to have some empty slots?


It is just the way they do things. Some people have everything on the same day.

Good luck!


----------



## Fyuri (17 Nov 2007)

LoKe said:
			
		

> However, I was told immediately afterwards that I qualified for any position in the Army, Navy and Air Force (with the exception of any college/university courses required).  I'm wondering...do they say this to everyone to fluff their ego a bit to get them more motivated to continue, or did I simply get that lucky?



I was told the same thing... I'm pretty sure they won't tell you that you qualify for everything if you haven't, though.


----------

